# tick on mini water lettuce



## chi (May 13, 2013)

I just notice some tiny insect in my mini water lettuce. They jumps around when I try to catch them. Is there anyway to remove them?


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Possibly they are springtails which are harmless. Would need pic to verify or you can google them.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Funny, I noticed same thing yesterday on my frogbit. I am not sure if they are harmless, my frogbit used to be greener. Pics are not possible, too tiny.
I plan on sinking the plants for a day and use a skimmer to collect the surface. I will remove the glass lid for few days to decrease the humidity as Collembola/Bourlettiella thrives in moist air.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I never noticed them on my mini water lettuce but i've noticed cory cats grazing the roots and the underside of the leaves. Yesterday I saw my rummys eating something there but i never noticed. It could be a good food for fish.


----------

